# Let's Go Patriots!!



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie is ready for the game!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Yah! Go Wolfie. I'm right there with ya boy.:happyboogie::thumbup:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Same here!! Wolfie looks like he needs a beer though


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Have one on me.:toasting:


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

HAHAHA!!! I SO want to get GB Packer outfits for my clowns. This picture is hilarious! And Wolfie is so cute/pretty, Im not sure if he's cuter or prettier, but he sure is both!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Great picture. Sorry, but I'm not a Pats fan, but I don't think I'd want to argue the point with Wolfie!!!!!!


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie is ready for the game!


That would be even more awesome if it were a Pittsburg jersey


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Same here!! Wolfie looks like he needs a beer though


Wolfie was thinking that his Bruins jersey is more comfy.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

PupperLove said:


> HAHAHA!!! I SO want to get GB Packer outfits for my clowns. This picture is hilarious! And Wolfie is so cute/pretty, Im not sure if he's cuter or prettier, but he sure is both!


Thank you! I think that Wolfie was going for the don't mess with me look in this picture. LOL


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's what my husband said--if that dog wants someone to cheer for the Pats, they'd better!


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

If the Jets keeping threatening to take Welker out during the game, maybe you could send Wolfie after them? From the look on his face, I am sure he would know exactly what to do


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Thats a terrific picture. Wolfie cracks me up.
That expression...its almost like he's thinking
"Yea...I look good..."


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Great picture, great dog, great shirt, great TEAM!!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

He looks great in his team shirt, all though I think he would look better in a Chicago Bears jersey  just saying.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I bet Wolfie would make a great QB for any team. Maybe he could play for the Ravens next year - if the money was right? God knows we need the help.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Haha woot! Go Wolfie! He's so adorable. I'll have to post a pic of Zeb in his Bucs jersey some time! They could watch the game together haha!. opcorn: What a sight that would be!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am not a Jets fan. But today I am. 

I HATE Bill Belicheck from his days in Cleveland. So I am anit-patriots sorry. 

I hope that isn't too negative, and I did not offend any newbies. 

Anyhow, watching the game here at mom's.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Gahhh...send Wolfie in!! He'd do a better job than Brady right now! I can't believe they're loosing


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Even Cleveland beat the Patriots this year. I am not surprised how this one ended. Elated, yes! Surprised, no.

I think where they lost the game was that idiotic play where they tried a fake punt on their own side of the field prior to the half. I really think that did it.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucy says she wants some of the Patriots fans out there to critique her stack. 

Lol... sorry I couldn't resist!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie is furious! He said the Patriots looked like they thought they didn't have to play to win! He is pouting in the corner.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So is my husband!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh happy day!! I love when patriots fans are universally crying. Nothing makes a jets fan happier!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Haha, I am a Colts fan, but i dispise the Jets, so I was going for the Pats all day... sad ending ;( but the dog is super cute!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Kristi, you and I can have a good time watching them go down to Pittsburg next week, LOL. 

This week I love 'em, next week....


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Gosh, I hope Burgh beats em, I can't stand them! The team and the coach have big mouths and like to talk smack about people, when both times they got into the playoffs... especially the last time... was luck... and then this time, they had a personal problem with my QB.. ugh I wish we woulda knocked em out for the 2nd year in a row!


----------



## Malorey (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh my, what a stud you have there!


----------

